
MRelief (YC W16 Nonprofit) makes public assistance more accessible - BobbyVsTheDevil
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/17/launching-at-ycs-demo-day-mrelief-has-a-new-tool-to-make-public-assistance-more-accessible/
======
RoseAfriyie
Hello HN Community! My name is Rose Afriyie and I am one of the founders of
mRelief. We are a team of software developers that emerged from #chihacknight,
Chicago's weekly event for civic technology. V1 of mRelief was built in
partnership with Chicago's Innovation Delivery team to address backlogs in
programs like rental assistance where 10,000 applications are filed but only
400 people qualify. We use a simple Web and SMS platform to help people find
out if they qualify and are excited to use our platform to take people through
the entire process of receiving needed benefits.

